# What is a high Fsh for someone who is 39 ?



## Jean4 (Aug 29, 2003)

I am 39, TTC for 8 months, DH 40. I just got my first test back and I don't know whether to laugh or cry.

FSH was 9.9. POR was high and they are going to retest and TSH was normal.

I have surfed the web for hours and I still don't know what it all means. 

I just want to know whether I should dare to hope


----------



## tinkerb (Aug 12, 2003)

HI JEAN 

I AM PRETTY NEW MYSELF SO DONT KNOW MUCH. CAN TELL YOU THOUGH THAT I AM 36 YRS & MY FSH HAS BEEN MUCH HIGHER AT ABOUT 35 - 36. WHICH IS NOT GOOD. MY CLINIC TOLD ME THAT I HAD TO HAVE LEVEL OF UNDER 10 OR UNDER TO HAVE IVF, BUT IT DROPPED DOWN TO 12.5 IN MAR & THEN 5.5 IN APRIL. THEY LET ME TRY AT IVF BUT FELT THAT I WOULD HAVE A LOWER CHANCE BECAUSE OF THE HIGH FSH. TURNED OUT I HAD NO RESPONSE. MINE WAS MUCH HIGHER THAN YOURS THOUGH SO WISHING YOU LOTS OF LUCK. DONT KNOW ABOUT THE OTHER THINGS IM AFRAID AS I SAID ITS ALL NEW TO ME TOO.

TAKE CARE, 
TRACEY X


----------



## Jean4 (Aug 29, 2003)

Tracey

Thanks for your reply - I really appreciate it and I do feel better now I think I have someone to talk to.

I think that the fact that FSH can change so much is perhaps good - it means we aren't stuck with a high result for ever, as your experience shows.

I read somewhere on this site that 10 was the cut off for donating eggs, and 12 for most clinics to try IVF so sounds as if your clinic were a bit strict in wanting 10 before they would start - perhaps it's their statistics they are worried about rather than their patients.

Lets hope for better test results as we go along and I am going to look at the site high fsh.org to try to learn some more.

Thanks

Jean


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Jean4 said:


> I am 39, TTC for 8 months, DH 40. I just got my first test back and I don't know whether to laugh or cry.
> 
> FSH was 9.9.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jean4 (Aug 29, 2003)

Peter

Thank you for your reply. 

I made mistake on my first post - it is Prolactin they tested that was high. 

I had a retest - when blood was taken twice with a half hour break after fasting - I am hoping this result will be normal. If the test is normal after fasting and rest, is this OK, or will I still have to take medication because under normal circumstances (ie no fasting and no rest) it was high - I am just a bit confused and nervous about the whole thing.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Jean4 said:


> Peter
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...


there is medication you can take to reduce prolactin levels so this should not be a problem.

Regards,

Peter


----------

